# Spanish MHer asking for help.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a post on here entitled Hi Colleagues. It is from a Spanish MHer asking for info from us. It is not being read much probably due to the lack of info in the title. So if this topic is of interest to you please have a look and reply.

It is entitled Hi Colleagues and was posted by quillo, Alan.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-69022.html


----------

